# new heating



## flatwallet (27 Nov 2008)

Hi everyone
I’m new to this building game but my question is. We are building a new house now we have our hotpress in a basement and are looking to put a stove on the ground floor but our plumber says this wont work. He says we need to have natural circulation. Our complete heating system is sealed so can we get a stove to link into this. Can anyone help
best regards Flawallet


----------



## davidoco (27 Nov 2008)

see this thread
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=94202

You will find numerous other threads here on that subject.

You can 

a. still put a stove in but have no link to the your heating system.

b. Fit a buffer/thermal store tank higher up than the stove and your sealed system can then take heat from that by heat exchanger. The reason it is not done that much is that it is relatively costly and a little bit of thought has to go into the design of the radiator piping system to tap into this heat.
see page 10 of this document for how it's done.
www.heatweb.com/Wood/Wood%20and%20Heat%20Banks.pdf


----------



## flatwallet (27 Nov 2008)

thx
turbo stove?


----------



## davidoco (27 Nov 2008)

flatwallet said:


> turbo stove?


 
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showpost.php?p=752408&postcount=23


----------



## GregorSmyth (27 Nov 2008)

Hello.
I have one of these stoves in my house and it heats 14 rads ufh all hot water. We have a *gas condensing boiler also and we use this* *purely as a* *back up*. With this stove you can regulate and control the heat as you want. This is connected directly to a cylinder *no* *buffers or heat* *exchangers nothing*. Its pressurised also so its a dream for plumbers no messing trying to have natural circulation.
Best regards Gregor

[broken link removed]#


----------



## davidoco (27 Nov 2008)

GregorSmyth said:


> Hello.
> I have one of these stoves in my house .[broken link removed]


 
Gregor, it is part of the charter around here that you mention if you have any connection with the product which may lead to a conflict of interest.


----------



## DavyJones (27 Nov 2008)

GregorSmyth said:


> Hello.
> I have one of these stoves in my house and it heats 14 rads ufh all hot water. We have a *gas condensing boiler also and we use this* *purely as a* *back up*. With this stove you can regulate and control the heat as you want. This is connected directly to a cylinder *no* *buffers or heat* *exchangers nothing*. Its pressurised also so its a dream for plumbers no messing trying to have natural circulation.
> Best regards Gregor
> 
> [broken link removed]#



If you are connected to Estherm I would like to get more tech details on the product. I had a look at the information on the website and couldn't get any real detail.

What is the heat requirement (BTU/KW output) of your home?

How much fuel do you burn?

Can you burn high temp fuel? coal etc

Have you a battery back up? 

What happens when power failure occurs? besides the fan shutting down restricting combustion?

what safety features are built in to stove?

Is your stove fully pumped to cylinder?


----------



## flatwallet (27 Nov 2008)

and?? 
i like that idea! this is unique product.


----------



## Taydo (27 Nov 2008)

Gregor how much electricity does the turbo stove use i.e for the fan/pump etc.Did you notice any massive increase in electicity bill with it running.


----------



## GregorSmyth (27 Nov 2008)

DavyJones said:


> If you are connected to Estherm I would like to get more tech details on the product. I had a look at the information on the website and couldn't get any real detail.
> 
> What is the heat requirement (BTU/KW output) of your home?
> 
> ...


 



The heat requirement is about 13KW but I have an 18KW Installed.
last year 18kW was the smallest.( now   8/10/12/18/24/32)

We burn approximatly 1/2 bag of logs and a bale of briquetts for about 14 hours burning or 1 euro palet

 Yes you can burn coal the problem is when the fan cuts off its inclined to soot up the stove, its best to burn logs turf , heatlogs.

No I havent a battery back up but you can get one no problem.

When you loose power the fan shuts down and the stoves starts to cool after about 45 mins as you have no draught.

There is an open vented water shell around the stove and the pressurised side has a 3 bar safety valve as any system would.  even if the stove on the open side boils for any reason the pressurised side is still working taking the heat away and with no cavitation very important.

Yes the stove is fully pumped to a 300l cylinder with solar also.

Best regards
Gregor


----------



## GregorSmyth (27 Nov 2008)

fan 41W on 100% power( use 15-30%)


----------



## GregorSmyth (27 Nov 2008)

The fan uses 41W at 100% rotarion but the fan never runs over 30% rotation so i guess about 15W. I didnt notice any differance with the ESB bill. The fan is modulating, and its not running continuously.
Gregor


----------



## DavyJones (27 Nov 2008)

GregorSmyth said:


> The heat requirement is about 13KW but I have an 18KW Installed.
> last year 18kW was the smallest.( now   8/10/12/18/24/32)
> 
> There is an open vented water shell around the stove and the pressurised side has a 3 bar safety valve as any system would.  even if the stove on the open side boils for any reason the pressurised side is still working taking the heat away and with no cavitation very important.
> ...



Thank you for the information. A couple more questions if you don't mind.

You have 14 radiators, UFH and a 300L cylinder and yet you say your heating requirement is only 13KW, 13KW = about 44,400 BTU. Very low in my opinion. Does the stove meet all your heating and hot water requirements? or does it back up the condenser gas boiler?

How does the open shell vent? and what feeds this shell and enable it to expand?


----------



## GregorSmyth (27 Nov 2008)

No Davy its plenty the house is timber frame and very well insulated.

It does everything no bother whatsoever. the gas boiler is a back up we havent used a large bottle of gas in 1 year.

The open shell is is fed by a stainless steel hedder tank. In the event of overheat the hot water expands into this tank and overflows and then in turn the tank sends in cold water into the shell to help cool it down. The float on the ballcock in the small tank is made from high temp resistant plastic.
Gregor


----------



## GregorSmyth (27 Nov 2008)

When we bought our house it had electric UFH and the cost involved in running that was huge. our neighbours still have this form of heating and their ESB is around €400 and now ours is €85
Gregor


----------



## DavyJones (27 Nov 2008)

GregorSmyth said:


> The open shell is is fed by a stainless steel hedder tank. In the event of overheat the hot water expands into this tank and overflows and then in turn the tank sends in cold water into the shell to help cool it down. The float on the ballcock in the small tank is made from high temp resistant plastic.
> Gregor



Again, thank you for the information, I am beginning to understand the product.

Where is this S/S fed and expansion tank located? what is the  required distance from appliance?



GregorSmyth said:


> When we bought our house it had electric UFH and the cost involved in running that was huge. our neighbours still have this form of heating and their ESB is around €400 and now ours is €85
> Gregor



Did you change it to a wet UFH system?
Or
Is the stove heating 14 radiators instead of UFH?
or
The UFH was wet and run by a heat pump?


----------



## GregorSmyth (27 Nov 2008)

Yes i changed part of it to wet ufh part of kitchen bathroom, ensuite and wc with shower . The ufh was electric done with cables. The tank can be set just above the stove or to a maximum distance of 5mtrs. If you look at the pictures you will see the S/S tank just over the stove.

[broken link removed]


----------



## DavyJones (27 Nov 2008)

Very interesting. 
nice TV, btw.

Are the two pumps controlling two different zones?
How much was purchase and installation?


----------



## GregorSmyth (28 Nov 2008)

Thanks
1 Pump is controlling the CH and the other is for hot water.
Purchase and installation approx €4000.


----------



## Taydo (28 Nov 2008)

Very nice Grgor. Just 1 question. How do you fix the stove if it breaks seeing as it is totally enclosed?????


----------



## Taydo (28 Nov 2008)

By the way Davy what do you think now, would it be worth a shot or still a no go????


----------



## flatwallet (28 Nov 2008)

Thanks  for the information!


----------



## sydthebeat (28 Nov 2008)

GregorSmyth said:


> The heat requirement is about 13KW but I have an 18KW Installed.
> last year 18kW was the smallest.( now 8/10/12/18/24/32)
> 
> We burn approximatly 1/2 bag of logs and a bale of briquetts for about 14 hours burning or 1 euro palet
> ...


 
gregor,

what temperature does the UFH and rads run at usually??

does the UFH flow have to mix with the return before it enters the system??


----------



## DavyJones (28 Nov 2008)

Taydo said:


> By the way Davy what do you think now, would it be worth a shot or still a no go????




I have yet to form an opinion. I would need to know more about the product.

I would seriously question the heat outputs v actual heat demand and fuel consumption.

I would see non use of high temp fuel a real draw back in increasing heat output.

It may be an option if you can't get natural circulation. However I reserve judgement.
 If I have time next week I will call their tech department and get the low down. I will also ask my suppliers to see if they have sold/heard of product. I will report back.


----------



## magtape (1 Dec 2008)

Davy the heat output from the stove is unbeliveable. I have had a few types of stoves and none of them can compare when you can set a temp and maintain that within a few degrees its briliant.
 you get 4 KW from the glass and surround of the stove which is enough to heat a decent size room.
The stove is really slow burning and really easy on fuel. We tried ours and we used 6 blocks of wood and 2 bales of briquetts from 8am to 11pm  and the stove was still lighting. We were running at 65 degrees all day.
Call them they will explain everything in lay terms aswell as technical terms that you would be more familar with.


----------



## Taydo (2 Dec 2008)

Thanks for all the info guys. The Yanks have a saying though" When things seem to be too good to be true, they generally are" That said and done it sounds like the real deal. BTW MAgtape did you get the Solar panels off these guys and if so what do you think of them??????


----------



## magtape (2 Dec 2008)

Yeah got solar also have no complaints. It works very well even on bad days.
I know Taydo the stove sounds too good to be true but it is 100% true.


----------



## dj01 (3 Dec 2008)

Hi Magtape,

Does the stove need to be stocked up regularly? What do you do on days where there's nobody in the house during the day? Do you light the stove when someone comes back to the house or just run the gas on these days?


----------



## magtape (3 Dec 2008)

Hi dj you need to stock the stove about every 4 to 6 hours depending what fuel your using. The sove will reach 65 deg in 15 to 20 mins as fast as any oil boiler.


----------



## Taydo (4 Dec 2008)

Thanks very much for The info Magtape.


----------

